# Running a fixed coffee business with no running water on site?



## markbriston (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi it's my first time posting and I'm looking for some advice.

An oppertunity has come up to open a take away only coffee bar in a small hut. With one major set back there is no running water on site. I was wondering if anyone on here has had any experience running such a business and could give some helpful advice on how to proceed. I've been thinking of using water cooler bottles to be delivered daily but where I am having trouble is how to deal with the waste water. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Caveat : I have no experience of this.

Depending on the machine you could run it from a large bottle of water on the bench or even above it for a bit of head pressure - I've seen people on here doing that.

As for the waste water, again, many drip trays have the facility to attach a drain hose which could drain via gravity into another large bottle underneath.

You still have the problem of 'washing up' - hand washing, jug rinsing etc.

Also the feasibility will depend on how many cups you'll be serving and how much water that equates to. Remember that the amount of water you need to make a shot of espresso may be double the drink weight due to the 'exhaust'.

Maybe give more details of the shed, your machine, and expected quantities, I'm sure someone who runs a mobile setup can advise.


----------



## cocobean (Jan 4, 2016)

Before you start, you will need hygiene certificates, which in turn means hot hand washing facilities.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The Percky Peacock in York operates the Lendle Bridge coffee shop without running water afaik, as it's an old toll tower that once restricted boats from accessing the city. It's a lovely little place with limited seating. Not too sure if they have drainage either, so everything will have to be brought in and taken away.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

You could run it in the same way as a mobile business - use refillable water tanks that you take home and refill. Do you have electricity? Serve drinks in takeaway cups. If you want a quote on setting you up (including installation) send me a pm with your email address. Andy


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

@jeebsy runs a market stall with no running water. Might be able to advise. Not sure if the rules/regs are different as it wouldn't be classed as a permenant stall, which yours presumably is.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rhys said:


> The Percky Peacock in York operates the Lendle Bridge coffee shop without running water afaik, as it's an old toll tower that once restricted boats from accessing the city. It's a lovely little place with limited seating. Not too sure if they have drainage either, so everything will have to be brought in and taken away.


That might be the main thing if everything is bought in and taken away including the machine, they might have it classed as a mobile business. I always thought a fixed business had to have hot and cold running water for the H&H cert.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I use a flojet with an accumulator running from a 25l water container and a 25l container for the waste. Gives me water pressure to run the machine, a tap for drinking water and a pitcher rinser. The market provides a wee sink for hand washing but that's mains powered and runs off a wee water tank too.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Wee water - euw! Jeebsy will now be known as Bear Grylls


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Daren said:


> Wee water - euw! Jeebsy will now be known as Bear Grylls


It goes well with that Civet stuff..


----------



## markbriston (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replys. I have power on site and would install a water heater on site for hand washing. My main issue is with what to do with the waste water, legally that is. I need to be able to convice the food safty department that it is properly desposed of. Any thoughts?


----------



## markbriston (Jan 10, 2016)

thanks for the replays, how do you despose of the waste water legally?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pour it down the stank


----------



## markbriston (Jan 10, 2016)

are you able to just do that at home or do you need a business adress to do this?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Take the waste water tank home and tip it down the drain.....unless you have a drain on site - there are no solids going down there so it is fine


----------



## markbriston (Jan 10, 2016)

do you need any kind of licence for desposing water waste at home?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's not nasty waste, it's just stuff that would otherwise end up in the drip tray. Don't see why it would be issue.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Grey water is the technical term I believe?


----------

